# Recommendations



## ScottD (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can recommend me some music?

I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to classical music; I mostly listen to other genres. Most classical music washes over me without leaving much impression, but the pieces I love, *really* love. Here are some of them:

Faure - Cantique de Jean Racine, Op.11
Mendelssohn - Nocturne (A Midsummer Night's Dream)
Mozart - Requiem (esp. Lacrymosa)
Monteverdi - 8th book of Madrigals - Lament of the nymph
Chopin - Nocturne in D Flat Maj. Op 27 No.2 & Nocturne in B Flat Minor, Op 9, No1.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try the slow movement of Schubert's Quintet D956


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Debussy's early piano works may be right up your alley. Try the Suite Bergamesque.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like you already have very good taste. I doubt I can top that Moneteverdi piece with a recommendation.

Heinrich Schütz? "Fili mi, Absalon" from the Symphoniae Sacrae motets I? If you can make it at least to the 2 minute mark, you're probably hooked from then on. At least I was.





You've got about 500 years and hundreds of classical genres worth of music to choose from, so if one thing doesn't do it, no problem. Maybe the next will.


----------



## ScottD (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I will check out all these suggestions.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Scott, since you seem to be into some of the less usual stuff already, you may want to check out this page of the favorite recordings of others:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/sy...CAGM5L7FTQH/ref=cm_sylt_byauthor_title_full_4


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Hi, Scott, welcome.

This thread (link provided) may help you. My post is #5.

Beginner/Newbie to Classical Music


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Try La Mer(the sea) by Claude Debussy , plus his Afternoon of a faun, Nocturnes for orchestra .
Iberia . Maurice Ravel: Daphnis &Chloe ballet , Rhapsodie Espagnole , Bolero, Tombeau de Couperin ,etc,

Gustav Holst: The Planets . Sir Edward Elgar: Enigma variations . Mussorgsky,orchestrated by Ravel
Pictures at an Exhibition . Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade , Capriccio Espagnole .

Tchaikovsky : symphonies 4,5,6. Capriccio Italien . Romeo&Juliet . Piano ocncerto no 1. Violin concerto.

Antonin Dvorak : Cello concerto, symphonies 7,8,9. Cello concerto, Slavonic dances . Carneval overture .

Bedrich Smetana : The Moldau . Hector Berlioz : Symphonie Fantastique . Harold in Italy .

Richard Strauss : Don Juan. Till Eulenspiegel's merry pranks. Also Srach Zarathustra.
Don Quixote. Ein Heldenleben (a hero's life) .

Chopin : Piano concertos 1,2 . Noctunes. Mazurkas . Polonaises . 

Jean Sibelius : Finlandia . Tapiola . Violin concerto . En Saga . The Swan of Tuonela .


You'll love these, and to find background information on the composers and the works,
try Wikipedia .


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Correction : It's spelled "Also Sprach Zarathustra " (thus spake Zarathustra ). Finger slip.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try the Benedictus from Beethoven's Missa Solemnis in the version conducted by Karajan with Wunderlich as the tenor soloist.


----------



## ScottD (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks again to you all. I've started working my way through these suggestions.

@DavidA I'm really enjoying that Schubert. Have just downloaded that version of Missa Solemnis.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Faure - Cantique de Jean Racine, Op.11
*Try his Requiem*
Mendelssohn - Nocturne (A Midsummer Night's Dream)
*Try Grieg's Peer Gynt Suites*
Mozart - Requiem (esp. Lacrymosa)
*Try Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem*
Monteverdi - 8th book of Madrigals - Lament of the nymph
*Try the other Madrigals from Monteverdi, or from Gesualdo*
Chopin - Nocturne in D Flat Maj. Op 27 No.2 & Nocturne in B Flat Minor, Op 9, No1.
*Chopin has a wealth of piano works - try his Polonaises and Etudes. You could also try Beethoven's piano sonatas - a good starting point are the popular ones, Moonlight, Pathetique, Appassionata, Waldstein. After that, Schubert's piano sonatas are also very good.*


----------

